# Euro 12v plug?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Our new Burstner has 12v sockets. A the moment we can buy a 12v plug adaptor with a cigarette lighter on the other end, himself would like to know if it's possible to buy just the 12v plug? Does anyone know?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-VOLT-F...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35ae89a7fd


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed.

Most caravan accessory shops stock them.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How many times has this been asked. May I suggest a FAQ be posted at the top of every forum page. :wink: 

tony


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Apologies to Gemmy, this is the first time i have asked this question and have missed previous posts about it.

We are not blessed with a lot of caravan accessory shops near us and do not find ourselves in one very often.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Use e-bay 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's fleabay for you then. :wink: 

There are loads on there and they come in two or three different types. I don't like the ones Techno suggested (purely a personal preference) but it's dead easy to find exactly what you want.

Watch the postal charges though. Some of them cheat by offering a very cheap item with a hefty charge for P & P. 8O 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

esperelda said:


> Apologies to Gemmy


Take no notice of the "grumpies" esperelda, he probably washed his hair and can't do a thing with it. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What hair ?

Are A Frames legal

Can I get gassed whilst I sleep

Are M/homes class 2/3 or 4

Do I have to carry a diagonal warning board on my bike rack

How do go boxes work

Do I have to pay to use roads in Switzerland

Insulation for windows inside or out

Can I use a French gas bottle

My 12v sockets are too small for my connectors

Many, many more. A FAQ PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bet you feel much better now Tony.  

Go and lie down in a darkened room. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> What hair ?
> 
> Are A Frames legal
> 
> ...


Strewth Tony, you haven't picked up much information since you joined in 2006.

I'm sure most of your questions must have been asked before. Have you tried the search facility??

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Joking? :wink: 

Search facility, you mean the maze with 10000 possible avenues and hours wasted. If I want to search I use Google (spit ) they don't make tax free money out fo my searches.

tony


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Search for DIN or BMW 12v plug


----------

